
Ask HN: Do you think you are smarter than average person? - m0ck
Alternate questions:
- Do you think you are smarter than average citizien of your country?
- Do you think you are smarter than average HNer?<p>This type of question has been intriguing me for some time, as I feel almost everybody deep down thinks he is not a genius, but he still knows better than average Joe. I would be really curious if there were surveys with this question and how would different countries compare in results.
======
Xenon54
I've tested out with an IQ beyond 200, not exactly sure what, but I lack
street-smarts. I can negotiate, but I can't "politic". I can code, but I can't
design, I can plan, but I can't execute.

Does this make me "smart"?

I don't know what "smart" is, and I'd bet everyone has a different definition.
It's like being a "good driver" ... What exactly does that mean? Safe? Perfect
Control? Excellent Anticipation? Fast? What makes a "good driver"?

No, I'm not smarter than average, I just have different skills, and the skills
I have let me do well on IQ tests. That doesn't make me "smart".

------
brudgers
One of my favorite HN reads, [https://sivers.org/below-
average](https://sivers.org/below-average)

------
verdverm
No, but I study and learn more

